# GardenPlus Hand Sprayer



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

So I went out to Lowe's today looking for a few things and I saw this pressurized hand sprayer- I've never used one before I've always used the squeeze sprayers. I got pretty excited about it, too.









So I got it home and was rinsing it out because it had a chemical smell, and saw this white sticker on the *bottom* and got to reading it.








Ouch! I can't believe they have this on the shelves!
So a few questions to anyone that knows about this chemical:
Does it affect the water? Can I use it on my plants that will eventually be in a viv? At this point I'm obviously not putting this thing anywhere near my frogs. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Huh, I don't remember that warning on mine...

I have been using that exact same sprayer in my RETF viv for 3 months now. No issues noticed.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

Are you sure some jerk at the store didnt just put that on there as a joke? I dont think there's anything in a pressure sprayer that's cancerous :shock: 

Then again, I'm not really familiar with them... They sell them in most pet shops, so... :?


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Conman3880 said:


> Are you sure some jerk at the store didnt just put that on there as a joke? I dont think there's anything in a pressure sprayer that's cancerous :shock:


That did cross my mind. I should go back and check the other sprayers for more stickers. I just wanted to run this by everyone to make sure. Thanks for the replies


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a sticker off some pesticide spray.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

dosnt everying cause cancer in cali?


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Was it made in China? Probably has lead as part of the brass nozzle. I've have the same sprayer, and my frogs and me are doing fine, I think!


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm, I dont think that anything in that could do harm to your frogs, and I agree that it was probably not purposely placed on there. I bought one of those pesticide sprayers (the 1 gal kind that you pump) for a DIY mister system, and it was a little much so I just use the sprayer itself and I will never mist by a spray bottle again! With the one I bought, it is almost all plastic, except for one spring and has a really, really, (fog like) mist, and I don't have to refill it often.


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I would pull the sticker off and see if it's dirty/smudgy/fingerprinty on the back.


----------



## slouchy (Mar 6, 2008)

They may be reffring to the lubricant used on Orings and gaskets in the pumping mech.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> dosnt everying cause cancer in cali?


It does.....im actually in the process of sueing the state for it....... :lol: JK


I dont know if it was the exact model but I had used that brand for tarantulas for over 3 years, no ill effects. I know it isnt a frog but just thought I would share.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I would seriously consider not using that because it has a brass nozzle.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

defaced said:


> I would seriously consider not using that because it has a brass nozzle.


really? I have one with a brass nozzle... whats wrong with that? ? :|


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

The sticker is referring to the product most often used in the sprayer, various pesticides. The sprayer is 'normally' used for pesticides on plants. I bought a larger same concept sprayer (Hudson brand 'Eliminator' one gallon model) and was a bit worried because the directions and warning labels all said the same/similar things. I finally figured out that the sprayers were all used for chemicals on plants to kill bugs. As long as you're spraying water then there is no cancer causing agent.

PS, I would consider getting a new plastic model because as already mention the brass or copper nozzle. However I used one I bought at the local PetSmart for almost a year, with a brass nozzle, and had no ill effects to the frogs.

Not to derail the topic but it makes you think what type of pesticides the commercial farmers are spraying on the fruits and veggies we're buying at the local supermarket! No wonder cancer is EVERYWHERE now, Food for thought.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here in Ca. everything has a "warning, may cause cancer" label on it. I actually heard that grass, like our lawns, has a chemical that may cause cancer and therefore warrants a label. If I recall correctly, the car dealerships had to put stickers on all their cars because of the plastics and paint. They don't cause cancer, but some of the chemicals used to make them may. I seriously doubt the plastic sprayer is any problem, I don't know about the brass nozzle though. 
It is prop. 65 if anyone is interested. It started out as a warning for our drinking water. Now it's a way for the aqmd and osha to make money. Not having a sign means large fines.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

For those that aren't aware, brass can poison your broms and others plants you have in the tank. Or maybe I'm talking about copper?


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> dosnt everying cause cancer in cali?


I know right? lol!

Thanks for all of the replies everyone. I'll look into getting a different sprayer. Does anyone have one they recommend?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

We can speculate & conjecture all day.. call the company and ask about it if you're concerned. Then let us know what it is.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> really? I have one with a brass nozzle... whats wrong with that? ? :|


Check out this thread. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/general-discussion/topic15203.html

This quote is what is concerning:


> Now the amount that can initially dissolve may not be toxic but the body may absorb and store the ions until toxic levels are reached.


This is what happens with our body and lead for example. It's called heavy metal poisoning.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Thank you so much Mike. I am now looking for a new hand sprayer..any suggestions?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i have 2 from delta that i got a the local nursery. They were more expensive than the hd/lows ones but they seem better made. They're made from recycled milk bottles to


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> Thank you so much Mike. I am now looking for a new hand sprayer..any suggestions?


No problem, glad I could help. You can find the same sprayer with a plastic nozzle. I had a couple a year or so ago. Basically any all plastic sprayer would be a good choice.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Dangerously said:


> We can speculate & conjecture all day.. call the company and ask about it if you're concerned. Then let us know what it is.


I agree, a quick call to the company should resolve the issue. Personally I would not be concerned with it. Many of the chemicals used in plastic manufacturing can/may cause cancer and there is always detectable amounts left on the plastic after manufacture or that leak out over time. The question is if these amounts are at significant levels to cause cancer or health issues in a frog. 

You can find studies citing the potential risks of plastic baby bottles, nalgene bottles, etc.

A more significant risk may actually come from other chemicals your frogs are exposed to:

second hand smoke
car air pollution
fumes from building materials in the house
chemicals used in tank manufacture (plastics, great stuff, silicone, etc)
contaminants in rocks/sand/gravel/LECA
mercury, lead, cadmium
anything that was in the food used to culture insects (including insecticide residues)
impurities in crickets or what they were fed
impurities in vitamin supplements
residues from cleaning products
pesticide/fungicide/frogicide residue on plants
arsenic and/or polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons in drinking water (and bottled water)
hormones and medications in tap water

just to name a few...

so before you spend a lot of money on something "safer" realize that in the end it may be the same product just without a warning sticker. Risk is everywhere, it is a matter of effectively assessing that risk so we can make realistic, rational and ecologically viable decisions


----------



## glitch (Feb 25, 2007)

I use that *exact* same sprayer, and I also bought it from Lowe's.. over a year ago.
I have had *zero* problems with it, and my frogs have had no ill effect from its use.

I think either someone's having a bit of fun at your expense.. either someone in the store put that label on the sprayer as a joke, or California lawmakers require everything to be labled as a carcinogenic.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

defaced said:


> > Thank you so much Mike. I am now looking for a new hand sprayer..any suggestions?
> 
> 
> No problem, glad I could help. You can find the same sprayer with a plastic nozzle. I had a couple a year or so ago. Basically any all plastic sprayer would be a good choice.


I found a really good one that i ordered that is plastic- 
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com ... a370f30d7#

Thank you again.  *hugs*


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Normally, one would expect lead to leach out of brass that has a long contact time with water, especially distilled and RO water. If you spray for thirty seconds, discarding that water, I'm not sure much lead would leach out of the brass as you used the sprayer. RO units made in the early nineties had some brass fittings that were in constant contact with water, and I never changed a fitting because the water finally ate a hole in the fitting. With a little care, the brass nozzle may not be as dangerous as one would think.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

Just make sure you use it only outside the CA state border and you will be cancer free.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

The thing with brass leaching lead into the water is only a very small concern at first. For the brass to continuously leach lead into the water would slowly eat away at the metal because of the chemical structure of the metal...SOOO in reality, the water has to literally eat the metal away to keep releasing heavy metals which cant happen. The brass has to undergo a chemical change with the water to make this happen and the water just physically isnt strong enough to have a physical change with the brass. Basically, the more you use the sprayer with the brass nozzle, the less lead will be leached into the water...If the amount was even significant enough to begin with....


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

FrogOly said:


> Normally, one would expect lead to leach out of brass that has a long contact time with water, especially distilled and RO water.


Actually, one would not normally expect lead to leach out of brass in contact with water. Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc. Zinc is lower on the Galvanic Index than lead, and would be preferentially corroded out of the amalgam before the lead. There probably is only trace contamination of lead in the brass, in any case. If the spray tip is bronze (copper and tin), lead would be much more likely to leach out.

Also, the higher the conductivity of the water (more dissolved salts), the faster metals tend to corrode in contact with it. 

I would, emphatically, not worry about the lead content (or copper content) of a bronze sprayer tip which is not submerged in water continuously on a long term basis. Any pesticides or chemicals bound up in the plastic, on the other hand...


----------



## FrogOly (Oct 5, 2007)

Catfur said:


> FrogOly said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, one would expect lead to leach out of brass that has a long contact time with water, especially distilled and RO water.
> ...



Removing the salts and other impurities from water lowers the ph, and makes the water more corrosive. That's why RO filters use plastic tubing, it will eat through copper. Glass, and stainless steel could also be used to carry and store high purity water as well. Lead leaching from brass is a concern with in the brass industry. Lead is added to the brass to make it more machinable. Manufacturers spend a lot of money reducing the lead from brass, or making water bearing components out of stainless steel and plastics. Regardless, the amount of lead coming out of the sprayer is minimal, and first spraying into a sink will all but eliminate any concerns.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

FrogOly said:


> Regardless, the amount of lead coming out of the sprayer is minimal, and first spraying into a sink will all but eliminate any concerns.


Also once the lead hits the soil a portion of it becomes bound to the soil particles and organic matter, further reducing the amount the frogs would come into contact with (if it is even there at a significant level to start with)


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought an all plastic one from Walmart today for $6.43.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh fer.

The sticker has nothing to do with the brass nozzle, nor pesticides that may be used in the sprayer by the purchaser. 
The sticker is for California prop 65, and the list of possible substances in the sprayer that it refers to is about 18 pages long... here you go if you want the list:
http://www.oehha.ca.gov/prop65/prop65_list/files/032108list.pdf

Without contacting the manufacturer, which is the only way to know for sure, I would bet that the sticker is there for the phthalates, which are plasticizers that make the bottle supple.

More on phthalaltes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phthalates

Is the risk real? Sure. Very small but real.


----------

